# WinCC flexible: Problem mit anlegen eines neuen Panel



## reini (28 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin neu in diesem Forum.

Wenn ich ein neues Projekt im WinCC flexible 2007 Advanced erstellen will, kommt beim Auswählen eines Panel folgende Fehlermeldung:

Could not file:\Simatic WinCC flexible 2007\Caches\1.2.0.0_155.1\Read\Template_de.tmp'.

Bestehende WinCC Projekte kann ich öffnen und bearbeiten.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Gruss Reini


----------



## volker (28 November 2008)

existiert folgendes verzeichnis ?
\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2007\Templates\Hmi
dort sollte u.a. die datei Template_de.tmp liegen


----------



## reini (28 November 2008)

*WinCC*

Die Datei 'Template_de.tmp' existiert nicht.

Es existiert folgende Datei 'Template_de_log.LDF'


----------



## Klaus.Ka (28 November 2008)

reini schrieb:


> Die Datei 'Template_de.tmp' existiert nicht.
> 
> Es existiert folgende Datei 'Template_de_log.LDF'


 

kann es sein das du mit einem festplattenreinigungstool gearbeitet hast und *.tmp *.bak usw aufgräumt hast?


----------



## volker (28 November 2008)

reini schrieb:


> Die Datei 'Template_de.tmp' existiert nicht.
> Es existiert folgende Datei 'Template_de_log.LDF'


ne .log habe ich da nicht. aber das will ja auch nichts heissen.
tu mal deine email-adr an meine pn dann schick ich dir den template-ordner mal
vielleicht gehts dann ja wieder ohne neuinst.


----------



## reini (29 November 2008)

*WinCC*

Habe das Hotfix 4 Update installiert.
Jetzt kann ich wieder neue Projekte anlegen.

Juhu


----------



## BHESchae (9 Januar 2009)

Hatte heute das gleiche Problem beim Importieren eines Protool-Projekts.
Habe herausgefunden, das mir vor einigen Tagen ein "Optimierungs-Tool" die .tmp Dateien weggeschossen hat, waren aber noch im Papierkorb.

Also Vorsicht mit HD-Platzgewinnung!!!


----------



## Andy082 (23 Januar 2010)

Abend.

Hab wohl selbiges Problem mit meinem WinCC2008 SP1.

Vorhandene Projekte kann ich ohne Probleme öffnen, aber Neue, egal ob "Leeres Projekt" oder "...mit dem Projektassistenten" kann ich nicht öffnen.

Einerseits fehlt die gewählte Sprache, andererseits kommt das oben genannte Verzeichnis, in welchem die ..../1.3.1.0_167.2/Read/Template_de.tmp fehlt.

Könnte mir das Teil bitte jemand zusenden?
Hab bereits versucht mein WinCC flex zu deinstallieren, aber dann gabs das riesen Problem mit dem SQL-Server und ich konnte es nicht mehr installieren.
Hatte "Gott-sei-Dank" ein Backup gezogen und konnte die HD wiederherstellen. Aber selbst auf meinen BackUps fehlt die Template_de.tmp bereits.

Wer kommt denn schon auf die Idee und versieht eine Programmdatei, ohne die es unmöglich ist regulär zu arbeiten mit dem Kürzel *.tmp

Schon mal danke im voraus....


Andy


----------



## BHESchae (25 Januar 2010)

*Template 4 U*

aus 2008 SP1


----------

